# saw this on facebook today



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Just for fun . . . social media has been bombarded with cooking videos . . . . maybe some of you will try this and post your results :lol:

Shelia


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think it works like that...


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

neither do some of the food recipes . . . .

Shelia


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> I don't think it works like that...


Sure wish it did though would make Christmas shopping a whole easier and less expensive lol


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Thorim said:


> Sure wish it did though would make Christmas shopping a whole easier and less expensive lol


Aww, Christmas shopping is easy.....Being a typical male, I wait until the day before when the shelves aren't as full. It's more efficient.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

When he was mixin the wood chips, glue & sawdust in the beginning, it actually looked like some of my mother in law's cooking.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the Box video but really I like the Farm Table he built:


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

The wood work appears exquisite, but it pales when compared to his design genius... Notice that he designed it so he could put the mother-in-law's chairs WAAAAY over yonder?! Genius! 

I'd better not sign this post  ...see ya


----------

